# Blueprint show, Glasgow



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.blueprint2013.com/Catalogue.html

My artist son has been telling me about this. 
There may be some ship drawings, but it might be worth doing some research before attending.

The Glasgow show is near Glasgow Cross.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

I wonder when the last "Blueprint" was actually made or used. Probably early fifties.
Chas


----------

